# I wish I could keep him! (FL)



## Bethanie (Oct 11, 2013)

This is Rocco, he is my 8 month male Holland Lop. I will be going away to college and I have looked EVERYWHERE for an apartment on or near campus that will allow me to have him. With no luck. And no room for my family to take him. He is my baby boy. He has helped me deal with the loss of my dog. He is so sweet and just craves love. 







Every since I brought him home he has been super friendly. Jumping up in my lap from the first NIGHT! (This is him and two of his buds. lol) 







He is not fixed, I would pay to have him fixed for anyone! I would really like to see him in a home with other rabbits. He is super friendly with other animals. MY grandpa, who I live with at the moment, has a dog and they get on really well. 






I want someone who can put in the time with him. Maybe not the best for young kids. I don't want him to be locked up all the time. I am not asking for anything for him, Maybe a pick up, We live in Florida. He will come with a 200$ cage, and all the fixin's. I just want a good home. I have stressed and cried over giving him up. SO much so that I wasn't going to go to college. But I think this is best. For me and him. 






So if you have what it takes, please send me a message.  

Thanks Bethanie and Rocco.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 11, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck in finding him a good home, he's adorable!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 11, 2013)

I wish I lived closer so I could take him. He is such a cutie and looks so much like my first bunny! Plus, even if I could get there, I'm dealing with awful allergies with my current two bunnies already  .
I hope you can find a wonderful home for him, I can't begin to imagine how hard it would be to give up a bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 11, 2013)

:goodluck


----------



## Bunbunmamma (Oct 31, 2013)

Bethanie said:


> This is Rocco, he is my 8 month male Holland Lop. I will be going away to college and I have looked EVERYWHERE for an apartment on or near campus that will allow me to have him. With no luck. And no room for my family to take him. He is my baby boy. He has helped me deal with the loss of my dog. He is so sweet and just craves love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Bunbunmamma (Oct 31, 2013)

Where in FL are you?? I am in Orlando. I I have 1 male bun, Henry, about the same age. I really think he would like a friend. And your bun sounds so sweet! Henry could learn a think or 2 from him, lol. Is he litter trained?? Henry also eats an all organic variety of veggies and herbs, no pellets for my baby. =o) 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Bethanie (Nov 1, 2013)

Bunbunmamma said:


> Where in FL are you?? I am in Orlando. I I have 1 male bun, Henry, about the same age. I really think he would like a friend. And your bun sounds so sweet! Henry could learn a think or 2 from him, lol. Is he litter trained?? Henry also eats an all organic variety of veggies and herbs, no pellets for my baby. =o)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum




I will be moving to Orlando actually, Right now I am in south FL. Lee county.
My bun does eat pellets but also a mix of greens. I am sure Rocco would love that. And yes Rocco is litter trained for the most part, He may drop here and there while out playing but mostly uses his box. 

Is your bunny fixed? What does he look like? You should post a picture. :happybunny:


----------



## Bunbunmamma (Nov 2, 2013)

Bethanie said:


> I will be moving to Orlando actually, Right now I am in south FL. Lee county.
> My bun does eat pellets but also a mix of greens. I am sure Rocco would love that. And yes Rocco is litter trained for the most part, He may drop here and there while out playing but mostly uses his box.
> 
> Is your bunny fixed? What does he look like? You should post a picture. :happybunny:






Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Bunbunmamma (Nov 2, 2013)

Henry is a chocolate bun that I rescued in May from a family who got them for their 2 year old for Easter, SMH. i also got a bun to help deal w the death of my Pomeranian, Romeo. I found it interesting that we both got buns to help deal with the passing if our pups.  Henry does not eat pellets but an all natural (typically organic) diet of an ever changing mix of greens and herbs along with hay 24/7. He is out roaming my apt. most of the time, we are still working on potty training but he gets it for the most part other than marking on my couch occasionally, lol. =\ Henry is not fixed but I am going to do it as soon as I get the $ for it. Also, Henry does not chew in anything so I am very happy for that! Does your bun chew anything at all?? Have any bad habits? Maybe if you happen to come to orlando for a visit before your move we could have a bun date to see how they get along, haha. I am also glad your bun is cool w dogs because I am planning on getting another dog next year. If its easier you can email me, [email protected]. 











Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Milyvan (Jan 1, 2014)

Hopefully you've found a home for him. He's adorable and sounds very sweet. I have a female I've finally discovered is a rex harlequin/lionhead mix who is very loving and would gladly take but one would HAVE to be fixed. No baby bunnies!

I do imagine you've found a home, but if not, please let me know. Perhaps we might arrange things. I'd love to have Dusty have a friend. Thanks!


----------



## Furry_Paws (Jan 1, 2014)

I live in FL! Where are you located?


----------

